# So much bacon these days



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2015)

Bacon, bacon, bacon. Everyone loves bacon. Me, I must be out of touch, because I can do without just fine. A nice slice of ham is much better. What are your thoughts about bacon.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2015)

:lofl: That's a good one, Pappy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2015)

I see bacon everywhere I turn as well, Pap. Bacon burgers, bacon fries, bacon bits, dogs in cute little bacon outfits ... never been a huge fan of it myself. Once in a while I used to order it with eggs for breakfast, but it usually came out either totally burned or totally flaccid.

... and we all know there's nothing worse than flaccid bacon ...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

What on earth is a bacon fry??


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What on earth is a bacon fry??



Not sure if you have this fast-food chain, but our Wendy's introduced a companion to their Baconator burger - Baconator Fries!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Bacon, bacon, bacon. Everyone loves bacon. Me, I must be out of touch, because I can do without just fine. A nice slice of ham is much better. What are your thoughts about bacon.



BLT - bacon, lettuce and tomato.  Umm, good!  Got to get the bacon just right---not too soft, not too crunchy.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

Bacon?  I used to eat it way way back in BLT's before it became very unhealthy. But I suppose a tiny bit won't kill you, not right away that is.  heh heh


----------



## Falcon (Sep 4, 2015)

Bacon is my favorite meat.


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2015)

I had bacon ice cream a couple of years ago at a festival (pieces of bacon in vanilla ice cream).  It was, surprisingly, delicious......the combination of sweet and savory - perfection.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks, Phil. Yes we have Wendy's here also, just difficult to get there with the moose sled and all.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 4, 2015)

Have you ever tried chocolate covered bacon?  Scrumptious.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2015)

Love bacon and yes, I have made & eaten chocolate covered bacon, it is SO GOOD!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 4, 2015)

The best of two worlds.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

[h=1]Not to spoil your fun, you are free to eat all the bacon you want, but do you know......?

Additives used in bacon, ham and chicken 'could make cancers grow'[/h]


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-chicken-make-cancers-grow.html#ixzz3ko8b0hIU 

​


----------



## Shirley (Sep 4, 2015)

*They could make me grow, too,  but I'm gonna eat them once in a while and take the risk. *


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

Then by all means enjoy, life is short!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 4, 2015)

True and every day it gets shorter. Bring on the bacon!


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Bacon's good, but as others have mentioned it has to be cooked just right. I only eat it in restaurants where it seldom is.
I love Frank Barone's line in Evertbody Loves Raymond. "Now I'm just a big pile of bacon sitting around waiting to die."


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Pappy, I love your profile pic. That was my wife and I just a year ago. One of the good things in life for the price of a bowl of popcorn.opcorn:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Bacon's good, but as others have mentioned it has to be cooked just right. I only eat it in restaurants where it seldom is.
> I love Frank Barone's line in Evertbody Loves Raymond. "Now I'm just a big pile of bacon sitting around waiting to die."



Frank is one of my role models - I want to be just like him, minus his wife of course.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

Shirley said:


> True and every day it gets shorter. Bring on the bacon!



So much bacon, so little time.  ig:


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Bacon, bacon, bacon. Everyone loves bacon. Me, I must be out of touch, because I can do without just fine. A nice slice of ham is much better. What are your thoughts about bacon.



I might have some bacon(or sausage) every couple of months or so, when out for breakfast at a cafe.   I have eaten "my share" of fat laden, sludge inducing meat products in my life; I hope some of the plaque in my veins will dissipate if I just eat a tad more sensibly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2015)

I like bacon, but only eat it a couple of times a year, and buy the nitrate/nitrite-free brands.  Usually have it with tomato and onion on a sandwich....but could probably put away a pound of it plain if I wanted to pig out.  I have no interest in eating it covered in chocolate, or in doughnuts...but hubby has expressed a desire to have a bacon doughnut and other concoctions after watching all those food shows on cable.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2015)

OMG...... Bacon donuts. What next?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

How about bacon chocolate pie/cookies? Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds delissioooosss ---- and hey, only 10,000 calories! layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2015)

Bacon bowls


----------



## Don M. (Sep 5, 2015)

Breakfast without a slice of crispy bacon, just isn't a good breakfast.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> How about bacon chocolate pie/cookies? Lol.



No chocolate, but that can be fixed I suppose ...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 5, 2015)

Have you asked a pig lately?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2015)

mmmm, Phil, looks good!  How about a slice of this, too?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> mmmm, Phil, looks good!  How about a slice of this, too?



Oh, good Lord, no!!! :cower:

But I WILL give you a rose ...


----------



## Shirley (Sep 5, 2015)

Boy, I can feel my cholesterol rising just looking at those.   I'd love to try them, though.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks  for the best roses ever!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 5, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks  for the best roses ever!



You're very welcome *burp*


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks, but just coffee for me!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2015)

The wife refuses to put this on our bed. Why?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2015)

Bacon, the duct tape of the food world!


----------

